# Malay: Why were you not here last time?



## linguist786

_Why were you not here last time?_

Can somebody tell me how to say that in Malay please?
(last _time_ meaning last _lesson_, if that helps...)


----------



## Seb_K

It would be ...

Mengapa kamu tidak hadir ke kelas?


----------



## linguist786

Seb_K said:


> It would be ...
> 
> Mengapa kamu tidak hadir ke kelas?


Is that exactly how it would be pronounced? 

Thanks a lot by the way! I didn't think there'd be many Malaysian people here - but here you are!


----------



## Seb_K

Since you were talking about lesson, I conclude that it would be about a class ... So it put it that way. If it isn't about a class, then elaborate further.



No problem. Glad to be of help.


----------



## linguist786

I wasn't disputing your translation, I was just wondering whether it is _pronounced_ the way you have written it..


----------



## frone

Hi linguist786,
it should be pronounced like this:
[məŋapa kamu tidak hadir kə kəlas]

If you are interested to learn more, I'd recommend:
http://www.omniglot.com/writing/indonesian.htm
http://www.seasite.niu.edu/flin/pronunciation/guide_to_pronunciation_of_indone.htm
http://www.gimonca.com/sejarah/pronounce.shtml
http://www.indoinfo.com/language/Basic.htm

The above links are for Indonesian pronunciation, but it is very very very similar, if not same, to Malay. (I was in Malaysia for 2 months last holiday and I think it's same ^^)

Hope that helps


----------

